# change language macbook os snow leopard



## shaliniarora (Feb 26, 2010)

hi 

i just bought a macbook from a friend. the system is in swedish and i want to change it all to english. i reinstalled the OS cd it ran completely for like 50 minutes but unlike windows it did not come up with any screen for me to choose language and login name. it finished the installation but still i have the same background picture set up previous user and it is still in swedish.
i tried to change language settings to english but did not help.
i m using macbook for first time so not so familiar with it.
need help.

thanks
shalini


----------



## shaliniarora (Feb 26, 2010)

i just tried the installation cd again and this time it came with option to choose language and now it is running the installation program in english.
i do not know why it did not go this way.
 newz i think its going good now


----------



## shaliniarora (Feb 26, 2010)

i completed the installation.

after reboot we had new wallpaper but it is still in english even though we choose english while installation. and it still shows previous owners name as user, unlike windows it did not give me option to enter user's name
i m new to mac so its killing me 
can someone help me with this.
i think this is something basic but i do not know


help !


----------



## shaliniarora (Feb 26, 2010)

i mean it is still in swedish and not english


----------

